
How ready is the U.S. for a North Korean missile attack? - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/if-north-korea-nuked-the-u-s-today-2456998071.html
======
Kenji
I think the risk that terrorists detonate a dirty bomb in urban areas or
poison the water supplies (which is actually really easy) is much higher and
more alarming than anything North Korea has ever done or will do.

------
jstanley
How ready are North Korea for a North Korean missile attack?

------
hashkb
I love how diplomacy isn't mentioned as an option. Sounds like the message
between the lines is to expect and fear inevitable missile attacks.

~~~
concinds
You can't talk NK down without making concessions. Diplomacy isn't
brainwashing.

~~~
gh02t
Historically making concessions hasn't worked either. We made many concessions
and the DPRK didn't follow through. I think at this point diplomacy is not off
the table, but we have to see some lasting comittment and trust building from
both sides.

~~~
concinds
Yes, I wasn't implying concessions would work.

------
forgottenacc57
War is going to look like nothing compared to what happens to civilization
when the ice caps have melted.

------
forgottenacc57
It's such a silly question. No one is readu for a missile attack except the
navy. And no one can prevent a missile attack despite all the bluster about
missile defense systems, again, except the navy, and the only reason the navy
can defend is because ships are such small targets compared to countries and
cities, so navy defensive systems have a chance of hitting incoming missiles
because there is some certainty about what they are aimed at. Even then I
wouldn't give a ship much of a chance against multiple incoming missiles.

The only positive thing working for the target when it is a city is that ICBMs
are likely to fail to hit and detonate precisely as intended.

